# Barbie



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

A man walks into the toy store to get a Barbie doll for his daughter. So he asks the assistant, as you would, "How much is Barbie?"

"Well," she says, "we have Barbie Goes to the Gym for $19.95, Barbie Goes to the Ball for $19.95, Barbie Goes Shopping for $19.95, Barbie Goes to the Beach for $19.95, Barbie Goes Nightclubbing for $19.95, and Divorced Barbie for $265.00."

"Hey, hang on," the guy asks, "why is Divorced Barbie $265.00 when all the others are only $19.95?"

"Yeah, well, it's like this ... Divorced Barbie comes with Ken's house, Ken's car, Ken's boat, Ken's furniture ..."


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Makes me realise how lucky I've been.  
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

An old one but a good one :lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice one Robb :lol:


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

how true


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------

